# Towns County 2015



## Buck Roar (Jun 29, 2015)

How are the bucks looking. Got some pics of a decent one and some fawns. Season almost here.


----------



## ArticSnake (Aug 6, 2015)

I live in towns and idk anywhere much to hunt besides swallows creek wma or up around soap stone area but all ive ever seen around soap stone are bear no deer. I mostly hunt in union theres more nf land to hunt.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 9, 2015)

Found first Rub line yesterday in that was fresh. Made a mock scrape with a cam over video to come.


----------

